# I PASSED - What is the next step?



## SuzanneH (May 7, 2009)

I just found out that I passed the CPC exam and wanted to know if any of you could tell me what the next step is.  Do I wait for an "official" confirmation that I am certified before I go to every employment agency in my area?  Does the AAPC send you something or does the school I took the classes in send you something?  Can someone please let me know.  I thought my heart was going to pound out of my chest when I accessed AAPC to get my results.  I just feel so relieved that I don't have to retake the exam.


----------



## veggiecow (May 7, 2009)

I never went to school, so I don't know the answer to that part, but yes the AAPC will send you a formal packet with a "press release" (letter you gave give to potential employers), frameable certificate, and other goodies.
Also, I simply logged into my account on AAPC's website and printed out the page which showed "*passed*". I took this page to my employer and that worked for me. It shouldn't take long for the official packet to arrive, though. Congratulations!


----------



## SuzanneH (May 7, 2009)

*Thank you veggiecow*

Thanks so much for congratulating me and letting me know what to expect.  I greatly appreciate it.


----------

